# bay flats and near shark attack!!



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

headed out at about 6am hotspots hoooked me up with some shrimp and then to fort pickens flats. i brought something different this time a step ladder with a rod holder i put on it. fished a popping cork with live shrimp and in about an hour had 3 pomps and 3 lady fish. the last ladyfish i brought in was splashing like crazy and from a distance i saw a big im talking four foot shark couldnt tell what kind but the thing took off toward my fish, forgot to mention the ladyfish was about 10 feet away from me when the shark darted toward it.... scared the hell outta me and if i wasent on that step ladder that could have been pretty scary, but i did get the lady fish out before the shark got to him.. good times


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

did you have the step ladder in the water? curious to how you were fishing with a step ladder.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah it was just about 3 feet of water so the highest step was right at the surface it just made it alot easier to see whats in the water it really made things easier and more fun


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

dang scary there!!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

so you carried a small step ladder? and placed it in the water in the mud? in my mind im picturing a full 8 foot ladder carried into the water but was not sure how stable it would be to sit on. I like this idea


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

i was on a sand bottom fishing a deep hole but thestep ladder is actually preety stable it digs into the sand for about 4 inches and then is pretty much not moving as long as your on it


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Thats a pretty good idea, a metal or wooden ladder?


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

its alluminum. i think i may bring out the 6foot ladder next time just to try something new again!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Id like to see this.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

HA! Its a Cobia tower for surf fishermen!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

So, I guess you liked the spot. Lots of sharks out there lol.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I love this forum


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

I did enjoy it was preety cool the hole looked like a complete drop off from the ladder, but yeah next time ill bring some wire leaders and have fun on some light tackle


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

I have seen this done alot, there used to be a guy in Navarre with what must have been a 20ft ladder! I'd have to have a cup holder on it!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Back in the day that is exactly what cobia fishermen did.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Its surprisingly really fun to fish like this.me and my brother brought a table out before so there was enough room for both of us


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

Trying to picture someone fishing in a bay on an 8 foot ladder....:blink:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

pcolasoldier31 said:


> Trying to picture someone fishing in a bay on an 8 foot ladder....:blink:


with a popping cork no less


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

fisheye48 said:


> with a popping cork no less


On a 10ft cane pole


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Last year I went with a guide looking for Cobia, he told us he sees people on the second sandbar with ladders looking for Cobia. But fishing is fishing haha. Glad that shark wasn't to hungry!


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

whatever works, cant deny 3 pompano and some ladyfish in under an hour


----------



## Roofish (Jan 9, 2011)

ladderfishing.com, Hahaha


----------

